# Interarms Virginian 22 convertable



## DBooz (Apr 25, 2012)

I recently purchased a Interarms Virginian 22 convertable pistol at a local gun show. It is made very similar to the Ruger single six, but it was made by Uberti in Italy. I am looking for a schematic of the pistol. Haven't had any luck on the web or on any other forums, thought that i would try you guys.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

It's probably something like this: http://stevespages.com/ipb-interarms-dragoon.html
Or this: http://stevespages.com/ipb-heritage-roughrider.html
Or this: http://stevespages.com/ipb-histandard-highsierra.html
(No, I am not that Steve.)


----------



## DBooz (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks I'll give them a try.


----------

